# 1 Spot



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Anybody have any stories to tell about 1-Spot? (Good, bad, other brands) I'm thinking of looking around for the combo pack & see who has it. It's $39.95 on the US site--so in that ballpark at a store would do fine. I've mostly been using 2 regular adapter plugs + 9v batteries. But as I'm considering selling my Flanger--there goes one of my adapters--it's an old Boss that doesn't take batteries. If I keep it, I'm going to start using it. 

Anyway--it seems a decent price for what it is--especially when I see adapter plugs for effects (just one plug alone) for more than half that price. 

Thanks,


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've had one on my board for about 2 years now, and I've never looked for anything else. I've had it powering 8 or 9 pedals at some point, and I never get any noise or other unwanted effects. I highly recommend them.


----------



## bleedingfingers (Sep 25, 2007)

I have one and love it .
I got mine off evilbay then found them at Mothers music in Saskatoon for the same price and they also had all the extra parts.
So I'm thinking they should also be selling them at Mothers in Calgary.
The newer one's have about 10 feet of nice heavy wire on them which makes me think it should last along time.
cheers B.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

bleedingfingers said:


> I have one and love it .
> I got mine off evilbay then found them at Mothers music in Saskatoon for the same price and they also had all the extra parts.
> So I'm thinking they should also be selling them at Mothers in Calgary.
> The newer one's have about 10 feet of nice heavy wire on them which makes me think it should last along time.
> cheers B.


It is true. I got mine where you got yours. I saw them at Mother's Music in Calgary last weekend when I was there. I like mine too.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I've got no complaints. And with the various accesories I can power my Rat and a couple 18v puppies without trouble.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got the Godlyke powerall, which is a pretty similar product. In fact, if you take a look at the two products, I'm sure they're the exact same and probably made in the same factory and rebadged either Visual Sound or Godlyke. Anyway, it's a great product and works like a dream. I was lusting after a Voodoo Labs Pedal Power II, but this was waaaaaay cheaper and I can't find any reason to justify using something else. The only thing it can't do is the big Line 6 pedals (DL-4, etc).


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info/opinions everybody. I don't have any Line 6 pedals and have no plans to get any (I also saw this on their website.)

I haven't had time since posting this request to get to Mother's--but I'll be checking them out tomorrow or Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd also like to say thanks to everyone for the great info in this thread. I have played guitar for quite some time but know virtually nothing about how pedals should be set up, so when I saw the 1spot adapter thing on eBay I dismissed it as a gimmick / fire hazard and resigned myself to shelling out big $$$ for lots of adapters or a brick like the pedal power.

You guys just saved me alot of money as I build my first pedal board, which means I can spend that money on.... MORE PEDALS!!! :smile: :rockon:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

I have 2 of the Godlyke poweralls that I have used for a couple of years with great results.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I just picked mine up today (The combo pack). And so far, so good--easy to use.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Just got a 1 Spot from Scott at axe and you will receive and it is working great powering 4 pedals ( so far ) :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*One spot*

Thanks for this post, i was about to ask about these, i see one forsale and i think i will buy it.. after reading the great reviews about this product.

RK


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if the MC5 adapters will work on a Dunlop Crybaby wah?

Thanks! :rockon:


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> Does anyone know if the MC5 adapters will work on a Dunlop Crybaby wah?
> 
> Thanks! :rockon:


If that's the standard connector the ones supplied with the One spot is working in mine OK .


----------



## elegend (Mar 23, 2008)

has anyone had issues power an electro harmonix pedal with the 1 spot daisy chianed? the holy grail plus is the 10th pedal daisy chained with my 1 spot and when i turn plug it in i can't power the holy grail plus straight away, i gota wait a couple seconds...is this a problem?..is my board gonna explode????


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

If you can't find one locally, you can get them at axeandyoushallreceive.com Looks like ~$40

1 SPOT 9V Combo pack (consists of a 1 SPOT 9V DC Power Adapter, Multi-Plug 8 Cable, (2) Battery Clip Converters, (2) 3.5mm (1/8”) Converters and an L6 Converter for Line 6 modeling pedals) $40 <info>
1 SPOT 9V adapter (Handles from one to over twenty guitar pedals, 1700mA max! ) $25 out of stock <info>
1 SPOT Multi-plug cable MC8 (The ONLY daisy-chain available with right-angle plugs) $15 <info>


----------

